# Hintergrund angleichen



## Merkele (16. September 2009)

Halli Hallo,

weil es nicht so ganz einfach zu erklären ist hier das Foto um welches es geht: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Auf der rechten Seite ist die normale Mauerfarbe, links ist die Farbe anders.
Das Bild ist von einer Seite, wo man seine Fotos hochladen kann und die bearbeitet bekommt, bei dem Foto sah es so aus, als ob ein Sprayer das Foto auf eine Mauer sprayt. Deswegen ist auch links die Mauer gefärbt, das kommt vom Originalfoto.

Jetzt würde ich gerne die blauen Stellen auf der Mauer wieder so hinbekommen, dass sie die normale Farbe haben.
Gibt es da vielleicht irgend ein Zauberwerkzeug, mit dem ich die Farbe der Wand auswählen kann und über die gefärbten Bereiche nur drüber malen brauche, ohne dass die Mausersteine verschwinden? Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?

Ich habe Photoshop, wäre super wenn ihr mir dafür Tips geben könntet.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2009)

Probier es mal mit Einstellungsebenen. Stell aber vorher den Bereich den du umfärben willst frei. Dann probier alle Einstellungsebenen mit "Farbe" drin aus . Also Farbton/Sättigung, Selektive Farbkorrektur und vllt Farbbalance.


----------



## Merkele (16. September 2009)

Huhu Ex1tus,

danke für deinen Tip. 
Kannst du mir das vielleicht noch ein bißchen genauer erklären, was ich machen muss? Bin leider absolut kein Profi mit Photoshop.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2009)

Du kopierst deine Hintergrundebene (STRG+J), klickst erstmal auf das Auge daneben, klickst auf deine eben erstellte Kopie und erstellst auf dieser eine Ebenenmaske. Dort pinselt du nun mit einem schwarzen, nicht zu hartem Pinsel die Bereiche weg die du nicht brauchst. Mache die Hintergrundebene wieder sichtbar. Dann probierst du etwas mit den Einstellungsebenen herum (meins ist etwas lieblos ). Achja, wenn du mit gedrückter ALT-Taste zwischen die Einstellungsebenen und deiner Ebenenkopie klickst wendest du die Ee nur auf die Kopie an.


----------

